# Sparkler



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Need a little more time with a packing tool in my hand, then it will be time to tie it off. This is going to be a split grip wrap. I am probably going to turn yellow grips for it. I will post the finished product when it is done.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Lookin good !!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

very very nice robert,was wondering when you were gonna post up something,worth the wait!!


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Very elegant looking.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you very much for the kind words guys.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the sparkler pattern. One of my favorites. Excellent job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks real good.


----------

